# What does a champion Chihuahua look like?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This was posted in the "too large" post by Marie. I thought more people might be able to comment and see the videos if it wasn't buried in her post and I didn't want to go too far off Marie's topic. So this is a repost...

If you have a hard time visualizing what a CHAMPION Chi should look like, take a look at these videos from Westminster last year.

This is 2009 video from the Westminster Dog Show, one of the most prestigious shows in the USA. Similar to Crufts. ALL these Chihuahua's are breed champions. These are nationally ranked dogs that have been invited to participate based on their ranking in the breed and how many dogs they have beaten. So truly... these are the BEST of BREED in both varieties.

Here are the long coats ...

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1006741

Here are the short coats ...

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1006422

I find that these dogs all resemble each other. They could have been cut from the same cookie cutter, so to speak. Why? Because they meet the breed standard for what a Chihuahua should look like.

Take a look at the best dogs in our breed!! 
__________________


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it just me or are the links not working?

I'm really interested in seeing what a champ looks like.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I said in the other thread they are beautiful and it also does my heart good to see the little merle in there!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

link not working??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hm...... try the links now! I guess they didn't copy right from the other post? Hope it works now.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very beautiful x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

what proud little dogs they are when prancing in the ring


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm getting ready to restart my PC but is there really a merle in there?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, there's a top ranked champion merle longcoat that is in the video. Pretty.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't mean to stir up an issue but i figured this is a good post to ask this question. How come merles are allowed in the ring? Isnt this a new color in chis with indicate breeding with other breeds such as the pomeranian or daschund?

I am wondering because i thought it was frowned upon to breed merles. Some breeders even go out of their way to make sure buyers know they have merle free lines.

So i'm confused when it comes to merles. Can someone shed some light for me?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I love that merle!!! Im so excited about my merle baby to come home!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Aren't they adorable - Isn't part of the chi description that they are saucy - LOL they certainly are


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Vivid, if you do some searching on merle's, you will find lots of discussions on the subject. In this country, merle's are an allowed color. They are NOT in other countries. There is some controversy with the color and there have been several good posts in the past discussing it.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Right in US they are allowed and I love to see them in the showring. There is nothing wrong with merles when they are bred correctly.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

:hello1: I was so excited to see this :hello1: Tabitha and Jerry's Breeder is #31 in the ring  She comes on at 6:52 on the video... She is showing Ch. Ka-lynn's Martini on the Rocks.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> :hello1: I was so excited to see this :hello1: Tabitha and Jerry's Breeder is #31 in the ring  She comes on at 6:52 on the video...


Almost there i'm excited to see cause both yours are beautiful!!!! I need a chi!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> :hello1: I was so excited to see this :hello1: Tabitha and Jerry's Breeder is #31 in the ring  She comes on at 6:52 on the video... She is showing Ch. Ka-lynn's Martini on the Rocks.


Soooooooooooooooooo exciting!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive been researching my Hopes pedigree i think ive only found like 10 out of 18 of her champions so im still searching i have a lot of pics ill try and share them later


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i thought that merle looked odd in the ring lol, never seen a american show before , the rest are very pretty tho


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh They're so so so pretty... can't wait for my Daisy to be all fluffy like that ha ha ha.. they're are such proud little dogs!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i sooooo loved the merle i think it was beautiful nicest one there imo


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Vivid, if you do some searching on merle's, you will find lots of discussions on the subject. In this country, merle's are an allowed color. They are NOT in other countries. There is some controversy with the color and there have been several good posts in the past discussing it.


I'll be running a search and reading up on it. Thanks for alerting me.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> i sooooo loved the merle i think it was beautiful nicest one there imo


I agree! If they were all merle then it wouldn't seem out of place at all. I think there should be more color variety lol. But I like color!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> :hello1: I was so excited to see this :hello1: Tabitha and Jerry's Breeder is #31 in the ring  She comes on at 6:52 on the video... She is showing Ch. Ka-lynn's Martini on the Rocks.





Brodysmom said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo exciting!!! LOVE it!!!


It's sad to think Jerry may have someday been there;
But, then he wouldn't be my baby  
_For anyone who does not know, Tabitha and Jerry are littermates; spayed
and neutered due to small faults that kept them from being Shown._
Karen (Breeder) often checks in to see how Tabitha and Jerry are maturing. 
Another litter from their parents is planned next year. 
I cannot wait to see the results of that pairing!

This is a very good thread. I think it is important to recognize what the
Breed standards are and that they result in incredible Chihuahuas!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for those links, i enjoy looking at pictures and videos from dog shows :cheers:

They all are so beautiful :love10:


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this! Love being able to look at these beautiful examples of the breed.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

For those of you that have never been, it is so much better watching them live ringside...you ought to check out a show in your areas some time ;-)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Yoshismom said:


> For those of you that have never been, it is so much better watching them live ringside...you ought to check out a show in your areas some time ;-)


i agree i love going to dog shows and went for many years before i started showing and you learn alot, id love to go to Westminster one year to watch the chis


----------

